# Vet recommended to mix half puppy food and half adult



## Robhd41 (Oct 31, 2015)

My 5 month old Eli just went to the vet today and he weighed 60.5 lbs. My vet suggested that I start introducing adult food into his meals to slow his growth rate a bit. He is nice and lean he is just getting tall and long. He is on fromm LBP grain free. I was following the recommendations on the bag for feeding so at one point he was eating 5.5 cups a day and now I have cut him back to 4 1/3 cup. I bought orijin six fish to cut his puppy food with I'm just wondering if I should follow orijin's feeding recommend amounts or fromms?


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I've never fed puppy food and I know breeders that start their pups on adult food from the get go.


----------



## Robhd41 (Oct 31, 2015)

Here is a picture of him


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

I have always mixed adult with puppy, increasing the adult as they age. Rocco and Beya are 10 and 9 months and our mix at this time is 2 to 1 adult to puppy. Has worked very well for us. Great picture! Handsome youngman!


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Our pup is 4 months old and once her LBP bag of food is about out will be switching the an adult food, mixing in the adult food to ease the transition. Have been using Authority Grain Free from Pet Smart and doing well. Think it was 4.5 stars on dog food advisor and cheaper than other brands with 4-5 star ratings.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Actually, look at the ingredients and ratios. Fromm LBP (borth the gold and the grain free) are lower in protein, fat, and calories than most adult foods, certainly than the Orijen. Calcium is low and properly balanced with phosphorus. It used to be that puppy food was for rapid growth but not so much now with the quality large breed formulas. I am not sure how feeding a higher protein more nutrient dense food (the Origen) is going to slow things down.

Did the vet actually look at the nutritional analysis of the LBPG and the adult food you are moving to?

Most of the grain frees are much higher in calcium and that calcium is out of balance with phosphorus in the cheaper varieties. (you want as close to 1:1 as you can get). My understanding is pups are not as good at processing excess calcium as adults and there is more likelihood of bone problems.


----------



## GSD316 (Jan 5, 2016)

Any pros or cons about using Authority grain free from Pet Smart? We changed from eukanuba as that is what our breeder was using. The dog food advisor ranked authority 4/4.5 out of 5. Our dog seems to like it with no issues changing over to current food.


----------



## Robhd41 (Oct 31, 2015)

So I figured I would update this post, Eli is doing awesome on the half 6 fish and half forum gold lbp. He has been thriving on it. I'm not going to take him off the puppy till he's a year old and I will be leaving him on the 6 fish! He is a picture of him.


----------



## Robhd41 (Oct 31, 2015)

Here another I can't help showing him lol


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I would discard almost anything a vet says about foods


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Good choice. Mine just turned 6 months, is about 10 lbs lighter on 5.5 C a day on Fromm LBP Gold. In this case, our vet was right and said wait until 12-18 months to switch. It's not just the food, dogs are programmed to grow when they are supposed to. We tend to think we have so much control over their growth but some is genetic.

What is 6 fish?


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> What is 6 fish?


I guess Orijen 6 Fish.
http://www.orijen.ca/products/dog-food/dry-dog-food/six-fish-dog/


----------



## Robhd41 (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes Orijen 6 Fish. He loves it.


----------

